# Buying sunglasses



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi People,

Finally got everything sorted and am moving out to Duba on Saturday. The one thing I have realised that I need is a decent par of sunglasses.

Am I better off buying these in duty free at heathrow or waiting until I get to Dubai, I will be looking to spend about AED600(GBP100).

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## adrianmark (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd wait until you get to Dubai. What happens if they break through no fault of your own. London's mighty far away if you need to take them back for whatever reason.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd say in duty free. Plenty of sunglass shops here almost one on every corner, but I found that mostly they're dearer than duty free in Uk.

Got my Police ones in T5 Duty Free and they were cheaper than here.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Some ok prices for sunglasses in the Outlet Mall on the way to Al Ain, especially if you haggle a bit.


----------



## soton steve (Jun 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you people decided to bring an old pair and have a look around, going back to UK in weeks so if they cost to much here I'll get them from heathrow when I come back.


----------

